# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  TF First In The World Lumia 1320 WinPhone 8 Full Flashing

## mohamed73

*TF First In The World Lumia 1320 WinPhone 8 Full Flashing!* *YOU NEED TO UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES BEFORE FLASHING Lumia 1320. *   *ATF First In The World Lumia 1320 WinPhone 8 Full Flashing!* *Also check out other Lumia WinPhone 8 Phones Flashed by ATF:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
You Can Download Flash Files Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Another Lumia WinPhone 8 Flashed Successfully with ATF...*  *Here is the Screenshot:*    *Here is the Flashing Logs:*
  Code:
 Windows Phone 8 Flashing Started Loading Flash Files Please Wait...                                                        ======================================================             Windows Phone 8 Lumia Flasher               ======================================================                                                        If the Phone is ALIVE                                    1. Power On the Phone and Connect it to the USB Port                                                        If the Phone is DEAD                                     1. Connect Phone to the USB Port                       2. Press and Hold the VOLUME DOWN and POWER Buttons    3. Wait until the Phone Vibrates Shortly...            4. Stop Pressing the Buttons...                      ======================================================                                                         ================================================              Basic Phone Information              ================================================ SW Version             : 3056.40000.1349.3001 IMEI Plain               : 359180050624110 HW Version            : 2000 Phone Type            : RM-996 Product Code         : 059V3K9 Module Code          : 0205883 PSN Number           : 4F7E857AB Manufacturer ID    : RM-996_apac_prc_201 Operator Name      : UNI-CN Phone Version        : BuildDate : Dec  5 2013 , BuildType : Release , HelloString : NCSd for WP8 , Version : 3.4 Security Mode        : Restricted Variant Information: VAR APAC CN CHINA UNICOM  ================================================             Extended Phone Information            ================================================ Public ID              : 55AA2DE0E8D3C4B04F2537B0BE924E06077CA4D6 Wireless Lan 0 ID: DC:C7:93:30:9F:70 Wireless Lan 1 ID: DC:C7:93:30:9F:71 Wireless Lan 2 ID: DC:C7:93:30:9F:72 Wireless Lan 3 ID: DC:C7:93:30:9F:73 Bluetooth ID        : DC:C7:93:30:6C:EB  ================================================                Simlock Information                ================================================ SIMLOCK STATE   : Not Locked  Booting Flash Mode Initiated... Please wait upto 15 Seconds for HW Reset  Boot Flash Mode Successful...  Phone Info Query Start... Blocks Returned: 0x07 Blocks Block ID 0x01 : 00241000 Block ID 0x02 : 00240000 Block ID 0x03 : 00E90000 Block ID 0x05 : Nokia.MSM8230AB.P6145.2.0 Block ID 0x0D : 0001 Block ID 0x0F : 0301010100000101FF Block ID 0x10 : 0100130000 Checking SD Card Size... Card Size: 0x00000000 Checking Platform Security Status... Platform Secure Boot Status: Active Secure FFU EFUSE Status: Active Debug Status: Active RDC Status: Not Active Authentication Status: Not Active UEFI Secure Boot Status: Active Checking Secure FFU Mode... Secure FFU Mode :  Query Flash App Information... Flash App Information: 02010F011C00 UEFI App: FLASH APP Flash App Protocol Version: 1.15 Flash App Implementation Version: 1.28 Query ROOT KEY HASH... ROOT_KEY_HASH: 98BECD6BD8BA16F28867306AE571DC79E50714EB1F856F30A96B6D18436FFAB2  Sending Image Signatures... Image Signatures Accepted! Erasing Data Partition... Data Partition Erased Successfully Preparing Buffers for DATA LOOP... Allocating System RAM OK! Start Sending DATA BLOCKS... Finished Sending all DATA BLOCKS! Exiting FLASH Mode via REBOOT... Exit FLASH Mode Successful!  Flashing Done! Total Flashing Time : 00:02:33    *Here is our Test Phone...*   *FLASHING The Phone...*  *TEST MODE aka MMOS..*   *Trust ATF**...* *
BOOT Repair via JTAG and eMMC will follow* 
BR
X-Shadow

----------

